# FLASH 10 installation question



## dantavious (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi,
I was able to install linux-flashplugin9 fivers but can not install linux-f10-flashplugin10. More specifically, I dont know where to link the .so file. Any ideas.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

You don't need to link anything. Nspluginwrapper should pick it up and link it for you.


----------



## crsd (Jul 20, 2009)

`nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` (recommended in pkg-message) didn't work for me as well, so I just used `nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so`
HTH


----------

